
Ask HN: Good Resource to have deep knowledge on Blockchain and Ethereum - ya3ad
I am looking for good resource to have clear technical knowledge on Blockchain, Ethereium Smart Contract System. Any resources like blogs, tutorials, research papers, Telegram or Slack Group will be much appericiated.
======
jxub
_Mastering Bitcoin_ by A. Antonopoulous is a great resource for getting into
the nitty-gritty bowels of the blockchain and most cryptos implement a
variation of BTC protocol of some kind.

For Ethereum in particular, the same author was writing a book with Gavin
Wood. THere is also a good explanations of various ETH and Solidity pitfalls
on [https://solidity.readthedocs.io/en/v0.4.21/solidity-in-
depth...](https://solidity.readthedocs.io/en/v0.4.21/solidity-in-depth.html).
Cryptozombies.io is a funny place to start ;)

